# 9' Hiniker straight blade



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Listing this for a buddy, came on a 2001 f450 he bought. Doesn't need the plow. Will come with truck mount and controller but he doesn't want to pull the wire harness. $1800 obo. Located near Monticello, IL. Call or txt 2177148126.


----------

